# got my shrimp :)



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok so ive been waiting for a while to get some shrimp for my tank and today i got them. they are doing great 

question time. one of them looks to be carrying eggs, what are the chance of them hatching and growing to full size


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

What kind of whrimp are they? Most of the commonly available freshwater shrimp require brackish water to hatch and grow eggs.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ghost shrimp


----------



## cocomania (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have plenty of plants and hiding spaces most should.


----------



## neilfishguy (Oct 7, 2007)

Ghost shrimp have larva, not just tiny shrimp.Larva will be eaten by fish, sucked up by the filter, and maybe even killed by water movements it they get inftond of the outflow. Not to mention that many species of ghost shrimp cant breed in freshwater. Only american glass shrimp can.

At least larva make good snacks for fishies!

Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Moved this thread to Invertebrates, which is actually the place for it. 


Here is an article that Corydora_FREAK wrote on breeding ghost shrimp: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/invertebrates/17996-breeding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html. Might be something you'd benefit from, oliesminis.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

thanks very much, no signs yet


----------

